# BWD - Blackwood Corporation



## Tric (14 December 2004)

What a great day for MAL.
I got it when it floated @ .24c and have bought in and out now twice, sold it @.59 today.
Managing director, Barry Bolitho, has substantial holding which says something.

Just have to love new floats, specs when they perform.

tech/a
p.s has helped to conteract asv (which I'm still holding)


----------



## LRG (5 August 2012)

Tric said:


> What a great day for MAL.
> I got it when it floated @ .24c and have bought in and out now twice, sold it @.59 today.
> Managing director, Barry Bolitho, has substantial holding which says something.
> 
> ...




well a lot of water has passed under the bridge since this post!

word is Tinkler has a substantial holding - worth another look?

sitting at 16 cents per share with a 5 year plan???

what do we think?


----------



## springhill (5 August 2012)

LRG said:


> well a lot of water has passed under the bridge since this post!
> 
> word is Tinkler has a substantial holding - worth another look?
> 
> ...




My thoughts on BWD relate to p15 of their latest company presentation. I can see there being ample time for JORC and Feasibility Mining Studies, but are the rail and port construction time accurate? Resources are fantastic, but you have to get them out of there.
Are there other projects of similar MC that have a projected production time before 2017? 
That is if everything for BWD goes according to plan....
Are you interested for a SP increase through proven resources and potential production? Or are you interested in a long term view of a coal spec getting to production?


----------



## System (24 April 2014)

On April 24th, 2014, Blackwood Corporation Limited (BWD) was removed from the ASX's official list following the compulsory acquisition by Cockatoo Coal Limited (COK).


----------

